# Tempestade tropical ERIKA (Atlântico 2015 #AL05)



## Vince (25 Ago 2015 às 07:45)

TROPICAL STORM ERIKA DISCUSSION NUMBER 1
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL052015
1100 PM AST MON AUG 24 2015

Satellite imagery, buoy observations, and a very recent ASCAT pass
suggest that the circulation associated with the area of low
pressure over the tropical Atlantic has become better defined.
Deep convection also became better organized during the afternoon
and has persisted in a band over the southeastern portion of the
circulation this evening. The NOAA buoy reported peak south-
southwesterly winds of 39 kt, and a minimum pressure of 1004 mb.
Based on these data, advisories are being initiated on a 40-kt
tropical storm. Erika becomes the 5th tropical storm of the 2015
Atlantic hurricane season.

During the next couple of days, Erika will be moving through an
environment characterized by warm water, a moist air mass, and
generally low vertical wind shear. These factors should allow
strengthening. After 48 hours, Erika will be approaching an
upper-level low/trough that is forecast to be near Hispaniola, which
is expected to cause an increase in westerly wind shear. The NHC
intensity forecast calls for steady intensification during the
next 48 hours, and is close to the SHIPS model and intensity
consensus. After that time, the intensity guidance diverges with
the statistical guidance and the HWRF bringing Erika to hurricane
strength. Meanwhile, the ECMWF and GFS weaken the system in about
3 days, due to the increasing shear. The NHC intensity forecast is
between these scenarios and shows no change in strength after 48
hours. Due to the large spread in the intensity guidance, the
intensity forecast at days 3-5 is of low confidence.

Erika is moving quickly westward across the tropical Atlantic or
275/17 kt. The tropical cyclone is forecast to move westward to
west-northwestward to the south of a deep-layer ridge over the
central Atlantic during the next few days. The forward speed of
Erika should gradually decrease as the cyclone nears the western
portion of the ridge. The track guidance is tightly clustered
through 72 hours, with more spread after that time. The
bifurcation appears to be the result of the future strength of
Erika. The models that have a deeper depiction of the cyclone show
more of a northwestward turn late in the period, while the models
that weaken Erika indicate a more westward motion. The NHC forecast
is close to the ECMWF and GFS ensemble mean, which is south of the
consensus but not as far south as the GFS.


FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT 25/0300Z 14.4N 47.7W 40 KT 45 MPH
12H 25/1200Z 14.9N 50.1W 45 KT 50 MPH
24H 26/0000Z 15.8N 53.3W 50 KT 60 MPH
36H 26/1200Z 16.5N 56.4W 55 KT 65 MPH
48H 27/0000Z 17.1N 59.6W 60 KT 70 MPH
72H 28/0000Z 18.5N 64.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
96H 29/0000Z 20.5N 69.5W 60 KT 70 MPH
120H 30/0000Z 22.0N 73.0W 60 KT 70 MPH

$$
Forecaster Brown
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT5+shtml/250246.shtml?


----------



## lserpa (25 Ago 2015 às 14:19)

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=d2fd5ab253e9521785e822e5e6a74cdd&oe=55DC7F93


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

Tempestade tropical Erika se formou ontem.
O ciclone tinha uma boa aparência ontem, porém devido ao cisalhamento e ao ar seco se enfraqueceu e o centro está exposto e não me surpreenderia se fosse rebaixado para uma depressão.
Um voo de reconhecimento é previsto para investigar o sistema hoje.






ECMWF, HWRF e UKMET mostram Erika se tornando um forte furacão quando estiver próxima das Bahamas. 
CMC, GFS e NAVGEM seguem não muito confiantes no fortalecimento do ciclone. 

ECMWF - Mostra um grande furacão na costa do sudeste dos EUA nos primeiros dias de setembro.





HWRF - Mostra um grande furacão nas Bahamas.





UKMET - Mostra um grande furacão nas Bahamas.





CMC - Mostra o ciclone seguindo como uma fraca tempestade tropical ou depressão sobre Porto Rico, Ilha de São Domingos e chegando até o sul da Flórida.





GFS - Mostra o ciclone se dissipando em Porto Rico e os restos indo para o sul da Flórida.





NAVGEM - Mostra o ciclone chegando a Flórida como uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Ago 2015 às 08:03)

Com exceção do GFS, todos os demais modelos na última rodada mostram Erika afetando a Flórida como uma forte tempestade tropical ou furacão.

HWRF





ECMWF





NAVGEM





CMC





UKMET


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2015 às 14:52)




----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

Não está fácil esta zona leste das Caraíbas, olhem aonde anda o centro na superfície, exposto.
Mas segundo alguns modelos isto já estava previsto, e resistirá, ao contrário do Danny.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2015 às 10:45)

Mantém-se com convecção muito intensa mas com a mesma deslocada a sudeste do centro. A dúvida é se nestes 2 dias resiste até chegar às Bahamas aonde já encontra condições mais favoráveis, não só água mais quente como menos shear. Também não poderá passar muito mais próximo da Hispaniola do que está previsto, de contrário as montanhas desta ilha  afectam a circulação na superfície.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Ago 2015 às 12:29)

Vince disse:


> Mantém-se com convecção muito intensa mas com a mesma deslocada a sudeste do centro. A dúvida é se nestes 2 dias resiste até chegar às Bahamas aonde já encontra condições mais favoráveis, não só água mais quente como menos shear. Também não poderá passar muito mais próximo da Hispaniola do que está previsto, de contrário as montanhas desta ilha  afectam a circulação na superfície.



@Vince se o prognóstico continua, na próxima segunda ou terça, o Erika poderá atingir com certa intensidade o litoral próximo de Miami. Só espero que não haja intensificação e a trajectória não atravesse a Florida, pois irá provocar bastante destruição... 
Por agora nos modelos GFS e GHM prevêem uma tangente à Florida


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2015 às 15:32)

Um voo de reconhecimento das últimas horas a mostrar dificuldades a fixar centros, circulação meio errática.
Basta que o centro na superfície se relocalize ou se reforme novo debaixo do vórtice dos níveis médios noutro local diferente do previsto para isso poder ter bastante impacto futuro, efeito borboleta, pormenores que um modelo raramente consegue prever.
Daquelas situações chatas  em que depois o NHC pode levar na cabeça porque as pessoas não conseguem entender estas coisas, em que um ciclone tanto se pode desfazer nestes dias como acabar num grande furacão algures.







Em Dominica já há inundações
http://www.weather.com/safety/hurri...-erika-preparations-caribbean-florida-impacts


----------



## Tstorm (27 Ago 2015 às 16:57)

Radar:






http://www.meteofrance.gp/previsions-meteo-antilles-guyane/animation/radar/antilles


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Ago 2015 às 18:05)

Erika está provocando grandes inundações em Dominica.  






























http://antiguaobserver.com/at-least-two-reported-swept-away-by-rising-river-in-dominica/


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2015 às 22:40)

Nas últimas 2 horas pela primeira vez julgo que desde ontem rebentam trovoadas sobre o centro

(o centro exposto é visível no início)





http://wwwghcc.msfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...on&palette=ir1.pal&numframes=10&mapcolor=gray


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Ago 2015 às 08:40)

A previsão para a evolução do Erika... A trajectória do centro da tempestade/furação passa mesmo por Miami... Creio que a Florida vai ter de se preparar para o pior...


----------



## Garcia (28 Ago 2015 às 16:40)

Imagem de um conhecido meu colocou no FB à cerca meia hora atrás.. (Não sei a localização dele)






_"Erika approaches" - _Foto de Bruno Luz


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Ago 2015 às 18:43)

Número de mortos causados pelas inundações do ciclone Erika segue subindo em Dominica e varia entre 20 e 35, além de haver desaparecidos.
Na cidade de Canefield, Dominica choveu 380 mm em 15 horas.

Na ilha de Guadalupe, houve registro de rajadas de vento de 100 km/h e acumulados de chuva ao redor dos 100 mm.
Aproximadamente 2 mil pessoas ficaram sem energia e houve registro de inundações e deslizamentos de terra.

Em Porto Rico mais de 200 mil pessoas ficaram sem energia, porém o ciclone ajudou a trazer chuvas e amenizar um pouco a seca.

O ciclone contrariando todas as previsões pode fazer landfall na República Dominicana nesta sexta, podendo causar fortes chuvas e risco de inundações e deslizamentos de terra no país e também no vizinho Haiti.

Veremos se Erika irá conseguir sobreviver a passagem pela ilha de São Domingos.
Até o momento nenhum modelo se saindo bem na previsão de trajetória e intensidade do ciclone.


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 19:37)

Continua uma grande confusão, o centro nesta altura deveria estar já sobre Hispaniola (ou Ilha de São Domingos como o Filipe lhe chamou em português)
Contudo anda a sul da ilha, mas pouca importância terá, parece que chegou a ter vários pequenos centros nestes dias, é um ciclone muito desorganizado, nunca chegou a ter uma boa estrutura vertical.







E agora ainda enfrenta as serras de Hispaniola que por vezes chegam a transformar cat 5 em cat 1 (e gerar chuvas catastróficas), mas neste caso num sistema tão desorganizado mas também muito teimoso, talvez se reorganize posteriormente se uma circulação se estabelece a norte da ilha. Mas na verdade ninguém faz ideia de que forma e exactamente aonde, é impossível saber ....


.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2015 às 19:59)

Erika só conheço a Fontes e que como a tempestade anda sempre as voltas, não resisti a piada facil


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 23:15)

Neste momento já há relatos de muita chuva na 
República Dominicana, o vento não é grande ameaça para já, segundo a fonte.


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

acho que dá para imaginar a carga de água!!! Damm


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2015 às 23:34)

Para quem quiser acompanhar, http://www.whatsupcams.com/en/webca...ta/cabarete/kite-club-kite-beach-cabarete#map


----------



## Vince (28 Ago 2015 às 23:54)

Hoje ao fim do dia não há qualquer vislumbre duma circulação na superfície, provavelmente nem existe.
Trovoadas muito violentas, faço ideia das enxurradas que isto provoca naquelas serras do Haiti e Republica Dominicana.
Para quem não sabe, no Haiti, um dos países mais pobres do mundo, praticamente já não existe floresta.






Agora tem que se esperar que o sistema passe a ilha para ver o que acontece.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 00:07)

Vince disse:


> Trovoadas muito violentas, faço ideia das enxurradas que isto provoca naquelas serras do Haiti e Republica Dominicana.



Algo interessante. O IM de lá usa não só imagens da NOAA, o que é perfeitamente expectável, mas também do Wunderground:

http://www.onamet.gov.do/?s=web&p=1001

No Haiti percebe-se. Mas na RD a maioria das estações meteorológicas não funciona/não dá dados:

http://www.onamet.gov.do/emapa/

Vai uma aposta que o IM de lá usa as estações amadoras no wunderground para ter dados?


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2015 às 00:42)

Orion disse:


> Algo interessante. O IM de lá usa não só imagens da NOAA, o que é perfeitamente expectável, mas também do Wunderground:
> 
> http://www.onamet.gov.do/?s=web&p=1001
> 
> ...


Não me admirava nada!!! Aquilo é igual ao Haiti... A fachada é que disfarça...


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2015 às 11:38)

Erika Perdeu muita força e altitude ao passar a Republica Dominicana e o Haiti, espera-se que se torne em depressão Tropical dentro de algumas horas.
Entretanto, já está agendado mais um voo de reconhecimento ainda esta manhã ou inicio de tarde (UTC)


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2015 às 13:15)

Noticias frescas sobre ERIKA:
Poderá já ter passado à História.
texto original by NOAA
Tropical Storm Erika appears to be dissipating this morning. Surface observations from Cuba and reports from a U.S. Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft suggest that Erika is degenerating to a trough of low pressure. If subsequent data confirm this, advisories will be discontinued later this morning.
ou seja:
A tempestade tropical Erika pode se estar a dissipar.
 Observações de superfície em Cuba e os relatórios de um avião Hurricane Hunter, sugerem que Erika está a se tornar apenas num vale depressionário.
Poderá ser então o fim do caminho para esta tempestade.


----------



## Tstorm (29 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

Érika agora é apenas um cavado.
Pela previsão do NHC, Érika tem 30% de chance de se regenerar nas próximas 48 horas e 40% nos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2015 às 23:45)

Um drone da NASA a lançar sondas a 18 mil metros de altitude, para investigação.
http://www.flightradar24.com/NASA872/7450eeb
http://tropicalatlantic.com/recon/recon.cgi?aircraft_page=NASA872


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

Vince disse:


> Um drone da NASA a lançar sondas a 18 mil metros de altitude, para investigação.
> http://www.flightradar24.com/NASA872/7450eeb
> http://tropicalatlantic.com/recon/recon.cgi?aircraft_page=NASA872


Off topic: Desconhecia esta ferramenta da NASA! Realmente sai bem mais barato lol


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2015 às 23:52)

A única vez que houve um destes habituais (e super importantes) voos numa perturbação ou ciclone tropical a poder afectar os Açores foi com este drone, voos tripulados nunca houve para as nossas águas.


----------



## Orion (30 Ago 2015 às 15:44)




----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2015 às 20:50)




----------

